# MK3 (A3) Jetta rear fog light



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

Hello! Does anyone have a link to detailed information (with pics if possible) on how to install the rear fog on a Jetta/Vento??? Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: MK3 (A3) Jetta rear fog light (gsantelli)*

There are 2 different ways, depending on your cars year.....
Sean
http://www.roadrallysport.com/prjctvnto.htm 
or...
http://members.home.com/felixtff/jettarearfog.htm


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (EuroStyle)*

Thanks for the 2 links....I checked them back when you originally replied, but now they seem to be not working. Any idea if they are gone permanently? Do you know of any other links? One of these was really good because it showed how to wire the switch so that the rear fog indicator lit up in the instrument cluster. Let me know if you find anything again or know what happened to these 2 sites.
Thanks!
GS Audio


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There are 2 different ways, depending on your cars year.....
Sean
http://www.roadrallysport.com/prjctvnto.htm 
or...
http://members.home.com/felixtff/jettarearfog.htm [HR][/HR]​Hey, are the above links still valid? I've tried them and they do not work???? Let me know.
Thanks!!
GS


----------



## RedVR6 (Apr 7, 1999)

*Re: MK3 (A3) Jetta rear fog light (gsantelli)*

http://www.southernvolks.com/TwoPointOh/rear_fog/jettarearfog.htm


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (RedVR6)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

Hey
Is there a way to enable the extra lamps to work with the brakes and still make the foglight function when it's on?
Thanx


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (QuantumSyncro)*

I'm not an expert on this subject, but can say this much....
If you open up the taillight (as if you were going to change a bulb) and see that there is an extra socket available for a bulb, you could probabbly do a custom rear fog light.
Just a thought...
GS


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

Well.... what I'm really wanting getting at is if you drill the holes and install the bulbs you have extra brake lights. What I'm wondering is if you can somehow enable the brake lamps and still wire in a fog. Does the fog use a brake lamp bulb?
Thanks


----------



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: MK3 (QuantumSyncro)*

my mk2 euro fog uses a 21watt bulb. the mk2 eurotails have bulb types printed in little squares on the outside of the lense itself (p21w). I would imagine that most other rear fogs use this same bulb. I just happened to have one laying around because it came with my jetta smoked tails as an extra rear fog bulb.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

BUMP for people looking to do this mod!


----------



## kavinmacd (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

has anyone enabled the Rear fog light on light in their cluster
its in there yo just need to wire it up correct


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (kavinmacd)*

Even on US spec cars? I heard its not. If it is, I want to do it. Anyone have instructions on this?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

Yes you can do it, Golf or Jetta. Here's the link to one of the better "how too's". It's not difficult but you can screw it. I make no claim that you can do this...and I'm only reposting the link on behalf the vdubber that did the great job creating it. There are no expressed or implied warranties...








http://www.southernvolks.com/TwoPointOh/rear_fog/jettarearfog.htm
good luck


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (QuantumSyncro)*

I know you can do the rear fog light....I did it. I was interested in finding out how to do the instrument cluster light???? Any help? Links??
Let me know!
Thanks
GS


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

That I'm not sure about but Nick DeZanche has a few tidbits of info on his home page. Check this link for his home page and the small amount of info there. It might be enough to get you through it. 
http://www.bme.med.ualberta.ca/~nicola/rear_fogs.html
Down toward the bottom there's a little spoof about the cluster lights and what "potentially" could be the connection. Other then this I've seen no other "how too" pages posted on the cluster lamp. I will be trying to accomplish this one in the future. There are no expressed or implied warranties, no guarentee that you wont screw it up...yadda yadda yadda..the usual disclaimer!








good luck!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (QuantumSyncro)*

Thanks Steve....I'll keep looking for as much info as possible!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

TTT


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

http://www.bme.med.ualberta.ca/~nicola/rear_fogs.html 
Here's a good link available for the fog light and cluster mod
GS


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

Bump!


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

Only '97 and '98's have the lamp in the cluster. To make it illuminate, run a power wire from the rear fog lead to the only red wire in the cluster's harness. You'll have to add a bulb to the empty socket too. Dealer only item of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (JettaGLS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Only '97 and '98's have the lamp in the cluster. To make it illuminate, run a power wire from the rear fog lead to the only red wire in the cluster's harness. You'll have to add a bulb to the empty socket too. Dealer only item of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​So my 1999 MK3 does not have the icon







? That sux! Are you sure?
Please let me know!
GS


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (JettaGLS)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Only '97 and '98's have the lamp in the cluster. To make it illuminate, run a power wire from the rear fog lead to the only red wire in the cluster's harness. You'll have to add a bulb to the empty socket too. Dealer only item of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​So, can I get the icon to appear in my1999 MK3?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, can I get the icon to appear in my1999 MK3? [HR][/HR]​No...my guess is that you have it. You can tell by pulling the cluster and looking in through the bulb holes. They'd never discon something like that after they started using it.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (QuantumSyncro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, can I get the icon to appear in my1999 MK3? 
No...my guess is that you have it. You can tell by pulling the cluster and looking in through the bulb holes. They'd never discon something like that after they started using it.[HR][/HR]​So all I need is the bulb and a piece or wire? Anyone know the bulb size?


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (QuantumSyncro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, can I get the icon to appear in my1999 MK3? 
No...my guess is that you have it. You can tell by pulling the cluster and looking in through the bulb holes. They'd never discon something like that after they started using it.[HR][/HR]​
Guess again. The MkIV's are the same way. The '99's and I think some '00's had the indicator in the cluster too. Then they did away with it.
The feature is not used in NA cars, so why have the lamp in a cluster intended strictly for our market? I can't explain the '97-98 MkIII thing. We all know VW is weird. But rest assured, the '99 MkIIIs do not have it.


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: MK3 (JettaGLS)*

Why would they "do away with it"? They dont make a special indicator panel for NA cars. It is there they just do not hook up the wiring to it. You can still hook it up by wiring from the switch and putting a bulb in the place of the indicator.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (askibum02)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Why would they "do away with it"? They dont make a special indicator panel for NA cars. It is there they just do not hook up the wiring to it. You can still hook it up by wiring from the switch and putting a bulb in the place of the indicator.[HR][/HR]​Are you sure it is still there? I don't want to rip out my dash and find out I wasted my time.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

BUMP....for people looking for the links to do this mod!!!!


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: MK3 (gsantelli)*

heres the correct link above to Oshin's site
http://www.roadrallysport.com/project_vento/prjctvnto.htm
I used that one for my rear fog


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 (Gaki)*

Looking for a good link again........all the ones in this thread are no longer working for me.


----------



## Glenn J (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MK3 (QuantumSyncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuantumSyncro* »_Hey
Is there a way to enable the extra lamps to work with the brakes and still make the foglight function when it's on?
Thanx

Yes, you need to use some diodes to make this work. I just hooked it up on my car last week. 
http://www.vwenthusiast.com/fo...ca1d2


----------



## Stealth Car (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: MK3 (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_There are 2 different ways, depending on your cars year.....
Sean
http://www.roadrallysport.com/prjctvnto.htm 


This one is now http://www.roadrallysport.com/...o.htm


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

*Re: MK3 (Stealth Car)*

GS Audio,
I just did the rear fog and ICON on my 97 Jetta following the above link: 
http://www.roadrallysport.com/...o.htm. A tidbit of advice, since you do have a 99, remove you cluster and look through the empty icons in the back, you should see the rear fog close to your seat belt icon. I tested my rear fog using the bulb from my seatbelt icon and then went to the dealer to get one. I believe the color of the plastic was orange. The dealer asked me that. Also, the 24 pin white harness has actually two red wires but one of them has a stripe on it. You want to tap into the solid red one for it to work. Really easy to do, any other questions i'll try to help.


----------



## phaded phil (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: MK3 (amvr6)*

would it be the same instructions for a 95 gti???
euro fogs are dope!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for your time.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: MK3 (askibum02)*

My 2000 Cabby cluster has the rear fog icon.


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

*Re: MK3 (Air_Cooled_Nut)*

Finally figured out the diode deal and got both my rear fog working correctly without the brakes lights coming on and got my dual(quad) brake lights to come on without illuminating the icon up front. As for the wiring for the 95 GTI it should be the same, just not sure what your socket look likes.


----------



## btljus (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: MK3 (amvr6)*

Can you be a little bit more specific as how you got everything to work! I would like to do the quad brake lights and also the rear fog light too...pics maybe? or a link?


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

*Re: MK3 (btljus)*

Sorry I don't have any pictures but this is what I did. 
1. Run wire from Euro switch pin 12 to LH inner socket on trunk.
2. On that same wire put a diode before the connection going into the LH inner socket. You will connect this wire to the (right hand) side of the Lefthand socket.(putting this diode in ensures that when you step on the brakes your rear fog icon does not illuminate)
3. Pull carpet away from LH corner trunk area and tap into brake wire. 

4. Run this wire to LH inner socket and also put a diode in it before connecting it to the left side of the LH inner socket. (This diode prevents both brake lights coming on when you turn your rear fog on)
5. Splice into wire from step 4 before diode and run it to the RH inner socket. 
Assuming you already have 1156 bulbs in the sockets, step on the brakes, all 4 brake lights come on and the rear fog icon will not because you have the diode there.
Now try your rear fog, as you pull only your rear fog on the left hand side will illuminate along with your gauge cluster rear fog icon(if wired) and your RH inner brake light will not illuminate because of the diode you installed.
FYI: A diode is like a one-way electrical check valve. It only lets electricity flow one way. These are what prevents the brake light or rear fog icon to illuminate when the other is selected or pressed on.
Hope this helps, any question feel free to post or IM. Mine is working like a charm.



_Modified by amvr6 at 5:55 PM 10-22-2003_


----------

